# January's Photo challenge



## Wybren (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok this was a toughy, but after wracking my brain the theme for January is



Life in Motion

Same rules as before, 2 photos per person, previously unposted entries and voting starts on the 27th.

Have fun


----------



## sloweye (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like another fun one Wyb


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 2, 2009)

Ooooh, interesting! Will think on this one!


----------



## Pyan (Jan 2, 2009)

Good one, Wy - lots of possibilities...


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm, yes
Heres my first entry


----------



## BookStop (Jan 3, 2009)

Exellent catagory, Wybren.

Holy Cow, AE - You've already caught a stunnig one!


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Wy and what a fabulous new challenge. It should be an interesting month.

Nice shot AE! Excellent way to begin this month's submissions.


----------



## Tillane (Jan 3, 2009)

That's a fantastic shot, AE!  May I be the first to ask - what exactly is it?

*Till skulks off, slightly ashamed*


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice one AE.

I think i'm gonna resort to my 35mm film SLR for this one.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 3, 2009)

Tillane said:


> That's a fantastic shot, AE!  May I be the first to ask - what exactly is it?
> 
> *Till skulks off, slightly ashamed*



It looks like water splashing into a pool, caught w/ a slower shot, rather than a fast one.  Fast one would give you more 'droplets'.

examples to show the difference:

slow shutter:  http://photographybyh2.h2smsk.com/photogallery/displayimage.php?album=8&pos=14

fast shutter: http://photographybyh2.h2smsk.com/photogallery/displayimage.php?album=8&pos=15

neither of these are for the contest, just examples. =)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 3, 2009)

Tillane said:


> That's a fantastic shot, AE! May I be the first to ask - what exactly is it?
> 
> *Till skulks off, slightly ashamed*


 Yea its a mini waterfall over a koi pool at a butterfly world we went to. I couldnt get a faster shutter speed as it was pretty dingy in there and i wanted to keep the ISO down low.


----------



## Tillane (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, it came out brilliantly.  The gauntlet has been thoroughly thrown down...


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 4, 2009)

Hmmm I like it. I might have to pull out one of the photos I took at the cricket yesterday. Some of them are pretty good. I had my sisters camera which is decent and fiddling around with it got me a couple of good shots.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 4, 2009)

Here are my entries. A spinning coin and a bird in flight.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow FB, those are really great.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres my second entry,one I just made in the kitchen....


----------



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice.i like that AE


----------



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for double posting but here is my first entry.
(its as good as my camera could manage and after a few hours of trying to catch the perfect drip/splash i have had enough!)

(Click me)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice one sloweye!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 4, 2009)

OH congrats Wy and what an interesting theme, I shall think on it...... Good Luck all.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 4, 2009)

It strikes me that of all the pictures posted so far, only one is of _life_ in motion - the others are just of motion. But each to their own, I guess, as always! I'm still ruminating on this one - I have some plans, but, as usual, they'll probably fizzle out and die, and I'll rush a couple shots of something close to hand...


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 4, 2009)

Water IS life Cul. If you don't believe me, just try going without it for a month


----------



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2009)

True Cul, i have plans for my second shot. i'm stuck in with a bad back at the Mo so i tried the motion part while i was stuck indoors bored


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 4, 2009)

Precision Grace said:


> Water IS life Cul. If you don't believe me, just try going without it for a month


 
True enough - just think about all the tiny little living things you're swallowing when you down a glass, as well...


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 4, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> True enough - just think about all the tiny little living things you're swallowing when you down a glass, as well...



Absolutely, that too! 

<<<spent many a happy day drawing protozoans as they wriggled and then slowly died under the unrelenting light of the microscope>>>>


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2009)

Precision Grace said:


> <<<spent many a happy day drawing protozoans as they wriggled and then slowly died under the unrelenting light of the microscope>>>>


 
me too PG!


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay here is my first one. I took it at the cricket the other day. One of the best ones I got.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 5, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> It strikes me that of all the pictures posted so far, only one is of _life_ in motion - the others are just of motion. But each to their own, I guess, as always! I'm still ruminating on this one - I have some plans, but, as usual, they'll probably fizzle out and die, and I'll rush a couple shots of something close to hand...


 
My interpretation of life in motion was anything in the real world that had movement. A coin doesn't spin itself, a cricket ball doesn't spontaneously fly through the air and a car doesn't drive itself. They need the intervention of us to make them happen. Therefore, I see pictures of movement  as valid interpretations.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 5, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> My interpretation of life in motion was anything in the real world that had movement. A coin doesn't spin itself, a cricket ball doesn't spontaneously fly through the air and a car doesn't drive itself. They need the intervention of us to make them happen. Therefore, I see pictures of movement as valid interpretations.


 
I wasn't challenging your interpretation, Foxbat, rest assured. We've had _that_ here debate before... My own interpretation was just different, is all, and more literal - _life _in motion.I must say I did like your bird shot, it's winning for me at the moment, and not merely by a process of elimination!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 5, 2009)

Great topic Wyb! I do believe I will get back into the photography groove this month and submit something.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Lady, I had a lot of trouble thinking what to do.

There are some great shots this month, keep them coming guys  

This is my first entry for the month


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a great shot, Wyb.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Cul, the music was great too!


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 6, 2009)

That bass player...Is it Shannon Birchall playing with The Band Who Knew Too Much?


----------



## Wybren (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope thats James Hasselwood, who played bass for the disassociatives, Natalie Imbruglia, Alex lloyd etc.. anyway the band there is Arabesk which are a gypsy funk group, not much singing, mostly instrumental, but great to dance to!


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahk. Shannon Birchall is awesome. John Butler's bassest.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 6, 2009)

AHH I see. Yeah I like the John Butler Trio.


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 8, 2009)

OK, well, Wy has given me an idea (as well as the challenge) so here is my first entry. 

It's very...motioney..


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 8, 2009)

I like it, PG. As I said of the others you posted in PotD, a real dreamlike quality - the black and white helps there too. Wyb and now you have really stepped it up this month.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 12, 2009)

This was taken a few years ago, so I hope that is ok?  It's the only one I could find in a hurry.

It was taken at the Farnborough Air Show and with my rather old Practica camera!


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 15, 2009)

This has always been one of my favourite photos -  Rocks, Waves and a storm coming.  Taken at Canal Rocks, near Dunsborough, Western Australia


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 15, 2009)

Terrific pics, Rosemary!


----------



## Wybren (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice Rosie!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 17, 2009)

First entry


----------



## sloweye (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice one bookstop (and i like the shiny karate Gi)


----------



## Lioness (Jan 18, 2009)

My first submission...oblivious, roller-skating sisters make great photo subjects.






And my second - my little brother running


----------



## BookStop (Jan 18, 2009)

Both are very good, Lioness. I really like how your brother's feet aren't quite o the ground.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 18, 2009)

Good job Lioness, I like the shadows in the top one.

This is my second one


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 18, 2009)

Lioness, I really love that photo of your brother running, it's just superb!

Here's my second offering; it's not quite what I was hoping for but I don't think I'll have an opportunity to get another try before the month end.

Life, in motion..


----------



## BookStop (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that somebody....looks a bit like Kim Catrall...captued the motion well I think


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 21, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Is that somebody....looks a bit like Kim Catrall...captued the motion well I think



Not to my knowledge. 's far as I know, it's just some unsuspecting passers by.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 21, 2009)

BookStop said:


> First entry


 
Good one!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 26, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone that I will post up the voting starting tomorrow the 27th. So anyone still wanting to enter, do it soon!


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, some great entries here. Wy, this is a great theme!

I won't be entering this month, and perhaps next month also. Hopefully I can still manage to cast my vote, since I missed out last month!

Good work, all.


----------



## Precision Grace (Jan 26, 2009)

Leisha said:


> Wow, some great entries here. Wy, this is a great theme!
> 
> I won't be entering this month, and perhaps next month also. Hopefully I can still manage to cast my vote, since I missed out last month!
> 
> Good work, all.


Where have You been hiding!
Why aren't you entering?? Please tell me you are not in a sulk for not winning!


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL! Yes, you got it, PG. I absolutely HATE not winning! My ego can't handle it!

Well, I'm not going to have my camera next month, as far as I can see, so entering challenges is a bit impossible. And this month my health and other distractions have stopped me going out (and remembering to take my camera when I *did* go out, in order to shoot the shot I had in mind).

Nice to see you though, PG. I missed chatting with everyone.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 27, 2009)

Leisha said:


> Well, I'm not going to have my camera next month



YOUR WHAT?? *falls over in shock*

Oh and we miss you too Loopy Kit


----------



## sloweye (Jan 27, 2009)

My second isn't very good Quality. it was taken on my Film SLR and had to be scaned in (as you can see my scanner is c**p)


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 27, 2009)

It's got a certain mimimalist charm about it sloweye(the slight graininess just enhances that charm)


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, here are mine. Neither turned out how I wanted them too, and unfortunately I don't have time to sit and work on them to make them look the way I wanted. (also the subject in one just wouldn't hold a pose ) But here they are:

I was trying to get his tail wagging. You can kinda see it, just not as prominent as I would have liked.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 28, 2009)

And now, onto the voting!!! Below you will find the link to the poll. As always - 




**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 1/31**​ 



The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will decide February's challenge theme! ​ 


* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Cast your vote*​


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the globe


----------



## BookStop (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted Lioness. To me kids are the epitome of life in motion.
Wybren's photo of the band in amber light was gorgeous too.
I'm a sucker for cute dogs, and Lady's dog photo almost swayed me at the last second.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 28, 2009)

From the moment I saw Wyb's shot I knew who I was voting for. PG's first shot almost swayed me, and if it had been posted first it probably would have won out, but Wyb got there first...


----------



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

I've gone for FB's shots, i liked the coin and the Gull pic is great.

Some really good ones this month. well done everyone.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea Wyb for me!


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 28, 2009)

I went for Sloweye, on account of his second pic. I love it.

Special mention to Larry for his spoon-water and to Lady for her globe.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooo, a vote,

*dose a little dance*

Thanks HJ.


----------



## Lioness (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Bookstop.  

I voted AE35unit, because I really liked the pics of the water moving.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Lioness!


----------



## Wybren (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Cul and Larry 

After a tough choice I went for Slow's second shot. It is really cool and there is something kinda intruging about the bloke standing at the monument with that funny thing there.

Honorable mentions to everyone else, it wasn't an easy challenge but I think everyone did a great job


----------



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks Wyb. thats was taken at Uffington castle, alot of kite flyers get up there, which is the object is

*dose another happy dance*


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 28, 2009)

Larry got me with his spoon shot. Love that one.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought Majimaune's Cricket photo was a good action shot  so I've gone for that


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 29, 2009)

Majimaune said:


> Larry got me with his spoon shot. Love that one.


 
Cheers Maji


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 29, 2009)

I voted for Lady, because her two shots were great. I loved the spinning globe best - wonderful idea!


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 30, 2009)

Woot I got a vote! I think thats a first. Thanks Foxbat


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks so much Leish! 

I myself decided to vote for Wybren. It was a tough choice between her and Foxbat this month for me. But I really liked her shot of the boy standing and listening to the band. I like how he stayed mostly in focus, but the band members are moving.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks Lady 

The little kid is my nephew, and they made a song for him later in the evening because he just stood there in rapt attention for most of the night.


----------



## Precision Grace (Feb 1, 2009)

Is it too early to congratulate sloweye?


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea its February, I'm dying to find out what the next subject is


----------



## Wybren (Feb 1, 2009)

Well the poll is closed so I don't think it is too late to congratulate Sloweye


----------



## sloweye (Feb 1, 2009)

Well i make it a draw???

Don't we wait for a decider or something?


----------



## Wybren (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope cause I got to pick last month and you haven't had a pick yet so its your turn.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, well thanks to all that voted for me, really wasn't execting to get many at all, especialy up against the pics that were entered. So many great photos, well done to all. 

I will have a think on Feb's challange over night and post it tommorow.

Thanks again


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright I look forward to it though I probably wont be able to join in this month. School is back and more than ever already.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 2, 2009)

Our winners for January are...


*sloweye and Wybren!!!*​


Each came in with 4 votes apiece. So Congratulations! 


And as has already been determined, sloweye will come up with February's Photo Challenge. Thanks to all who participated, and hopefully we'll get even more this month.

Congrats once again to sloweye and Wybren, and on to February!!! ​


----------

